# Vintage Motorcycle Show - Taunton Mass.



## catfish (Feb 22, 2014)

Always a great show. Not a swap meet. Just a show. We usualy get some whizzers and vintage bicycle too! We had close to 400 vintage motorcycle in 2013. This year will be even bigger!!! Free admission!!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2014)

Always a good time!


----------



## catfish (Apr 30, 2014)

Bump!   This is only a month away! Lots of cool motorcycle to check out.


----------

